# My rebuilt garage...



## havasu (May 24, 2010)

Hi all, here are some pics of my garage remodel. I don't have any old pics, but it was just a two car garage, oily concrete floor, with 2x4 studs and tar paper. Because of having aluminum wiring, we ripped out all the old wiring, and added a sub panel with 220 volts, all protected with GFCI plugs. We ripped out the water heater for more room, and installed it on the rear wall of the garage, controlled by remote control....







This is my first pic, where I lowered the ceiling 10" in order to add an upper storage floor...... 






Here is the upper loft..... 







The junk out of view...






Mailbox cut into the stucco to prevent mail theft....






Inside of mailbox drop....






Temporary storage cabinets....






Future workbench location (when I sell the Harley)....






Present workbench location on the back patio....






Present workbench closed up....


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2010)

Can lights and speakers in the ceiling.....






Air lines routed throughout the garage and new workshop location....






My wife's tilework to allow water to drain out instead of in the air vent......






Of course, contrasting tilework for under the window, courtesy of the wife...






That's about it..hope you all approve so far...


----------



## rustywrangler (May 24, 2010)

So move the workbench into the garage and then store the bike in the patio............


----------



## havasu (May 24, 2010)

rustywrangler said:


> So move the workbench into the garage and then store the bike in the patio............



Ummm, Rusty, that is my HARLEY! It don't go out with the humidity, dogs, and occasional mountain lions! Actually, the present work area is near the pool, has a nice breeze, and close to my 55" flat screen. What more can you ask for?


----------



## can-am-dan (May 28, 2010)

hey i like it ...looks great, you said you put your junk out of view in the upper storage....if that Dewalt chop saw is junk..i'll take it off your hands....lol


----------



## havasu (May 28, 2010)

That Dewalt compound miter saw has been one of the best purchases I've made. It takes the guess out of those confusing crown moulding cuts and having the big blade saves from the need to double cut. They are just a bear to store anywhere except up in the "junk room!" 

So, to answer your question, "_NOT IN YOUR LIFE_!"


----------



## can-am-dan (May 29, 2010)

LMAO....!!! Thats what i thought....just checkin...lol.........yah i know what you mean Dewalt and Makitta all the way...very good products...


----------



## havasu (May 29, 2010)

The below picture is my Lake Havasu garage. It's not much, but before the construction began, this area was just an 5 foot deep exterior closet for chairs, tables, hoses, firewood, etc. I pulled out the door, and replaced it with a clearance window at Home Depot, which gives great ventilation. I then knocked out the back wall and opened it up to the main garage, giving me a nice area to work at. Also notice the metal target which was great for plinking .22 cal rifle rounds at while in the desert, until my son used it for an AK-47 target, which put thru and thru holes in the 1/2" steel plate!






I know it's not much to look at, but the view out the window is great!






And this prop cuts my leg everytime I back up too far while working in the garage!


----------



## can-am-dan (May 30, 2010)

hey awsome pic's...realy like your boat....


----------



## havasu (May 30, 2010)

Thanks!........


----------



## havasu (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, I finally picket my upper steel cabinets for the garage. Because it is about 102 degrees, I built them in the house, and I am waiting for cooler weather to hang them. For the time being, here they sit, in my living room!


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 26, 2010)

very cool build and pictures havasu.  I know what you mean about the heat.  man I have not had the motivation to do anything lately.  good luck on the cabinets.  look forward to seeing more pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## havasu (Aug 27, 2010)

I got four cabinets hung, but thought...this it too much, so I took off to play on the boat for a week at Lake Havasu. Big heat, but it's fine if you are sitting in the water with a nice cold beverage! I'll resume with the rest of the cabinets next week and will post pics.


----------



## havasu (Aug 30, 2010)

I did it! I got the last of the cabinets hung! Almost time for the Garage Retreat sticker! Pics when I'm less lazy!


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 31, 2010)

awesome.  good job.  what a great feeling and now a place to put all that stuff you have had stashed all over the place.  :thumbsup:


----------



## havasu (Aug 31, 2010)

You are correct, but the unfortunate fact is due to boredom, I will now begin a new project around the house. Will it be the patio or a master bathroom remodel?


----------



## havasu (Sep 7, 2010)

I spent the entire Labor Day holiday stuffing the new cabinets. Organization before hand was poor, and I was surprised how many things I bought twice because I couldn't find the original. Two bottles of plastic dip, two bottles of carb cleaner, two bags of clean rags, two bottles of dog shampoo, two bottles of poison, etc. Now the cabinets are orderly, itemized and labelled!


----------



## rustywrangler (Sep 7, 2010)

havasu said:


> You are correct, but the unfortunate fact is due to boredom, I will now begin a new project around the house. Will it be the patio or a master bathroom remodel?




If your wife is anything like mine, the bathroom is next lol.


----------



## havasu (Sep 7, 2010)

I received confirmation from the wife that it will in fact be the bathroom. I'm hoping to buy anther vacation home in the mountains, and if so, should redirect her attention elsewhere!


----------



## mustanggarage (Sep 8, 2010)

my wife wants me to do the kitchen next.  that will be at least a 40,000 dollar project the way she wants it


----------



## havasu (Oct 21, 2010)

I recently added a plexiglass protector (thanks for the great idea MG!) for the wall and included a soap and towel dispenser. Now with all the great two-tone paint jobs for the garage, I believe the time has come to start doing mine as well! 

View attachment 013.jpg


----------



## havasu (Oct 21, 2010)

It dawned on me that I have yet to post pics of the wall cabinets installed, as well as my Garage Retreat sticker, so here they are! 

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 21, 2010)

looking awesome:thumbsup:  can't wait to see what you do with the paint scheme.  those cabinets look amazing.  and the garage retreat sticker looks good in its place of honor.


----------



## havasu (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments!

Yeah, after looking at some of the other member's garage shots, mine certainly looks like "white on rice!"


----------



## havasu (Mar 11, 2011)

After much discussion, I decided today I would give my garage a coat of clear epoxy on top of my gray epoxy floor. It only took about an hour do do after spending a few hours scrubbing, and scrubbing and more scrubbing. A quick rinse with water and a squeegie allowed it to dry quickly. I just failed to realize the instructions say to allow a drying time of up to 4 days, which won't make the wife too happy.

The first two pics is the dull finish prior to the clear, and the others are after the clear was painted on. 

View attachment 027.jpg


View attachment 030.jpg


View attachment 033.jpg


View attachment 035.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage (Mar 15, 2011)

wow!  that looks great.  I would love to epoxy my floor but I doubt I ever will.  it is just going to be boring concrete until I win the lottery.  (since I never buy lotto tickets that may be a while)


----------



## havasu (Apr 29, 2011)

When I came home from my vacation, I found a really nice stainless steel sink sitting in my garage. My son knew I have been looking for one to replace the cheap plastic sink I currently have installed in the garage, and found this slightly used one at a friend's shop which was being thrown away. 

Today I decided to install it, and have some nice looking chrome drain lines to replace the cheap looking PVC drain lines. Since this sink is considerably smaller than the plastic sink, I am lacking a ledge for soap and shampoo for the dogs, but have another piece of stainless steel which I will fit into a drop down shelf at a later time. 

Here are some before and after pictures: 

View attachment 006.jpg


View attachment 013 (2).jpg


View attachment 014.jpg


View attachment 016.jpg


View attachment 019.jpg


----------



## Admin (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice sink Havasu, I like the decal placement as well.


----------



## mustanggarage (May 3, 2011)

that sink looks very nice.  much nicer than the old plastic one like mine.  I added some painted plexi-glass to the side which helped but it is still ugly.  that looks cool.


----------



## thomask (May 10, 2011)

havasu:

You are one lucky guy to have a son looking out for dad.

What a great looking sink there. Price was right on and it really kicks the place up a notch.


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2012)

Havasu, where did you get those cabinets?


----------



## havasu (Jun 27, 2012)

I bought the work bench from Sam's Club. Since I wanted matching cabinets, I tracked down the company (I believe in San Pedro) and went ahead and ordered all my cabinets directly from them. Now, most Sam's Club's carry them in stock. They are obviously Chinese but when put together, they served my needs great, without breaking the bank.


----------



## Chris (Jun 27, 2012)

Next winter I am going to redo my garage so I want to start stocking up on what I need now.


----------



## ME87 (Jun 29, 2012)

^epoxy the floor. Makes a huge difference in appearance and cleanliness.


----------



## Chris (Jun 30, 2012)

That was the first thing I did when I got the house.


----------

